# Is this in your home?



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Came up on another thread, don't want to hi-jack it; Siri/Alexa.

Who in their right mind would have this BS, especially around children?

Besides that, they spy on you.

A great Crowder show from 2017 will explain what I'm getting at:


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

The answer to that question is a resounding NO!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a fire stick...which must be initiated...i.e. button pushed to listen. an ever recording device is akin to a bug.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

And that somehow surprises you how?

They've been trying to brainwash us for over 40 years now.

This is just their latest gizmo


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

At one time I had 6 meter radios in my truck, could pick up signals from baby monitors when driving by them.

You could hear everything in the house with it.

I could pick them up about 1-2 hundred yards away.

This new computer has ALEXA and some other voice things all are disabled, supposedly,

put black electrical tape over mike and camera, even with them off I don't trust them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No Alexa in Slippy Lodge...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I ain't much for this technology. Hell, I've never used an ATM.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not in my home , not on my phone ect no way.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Phones are bad enough. No way for talking boxes never!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I found it interesting Alexa uses wikipedia in place of facts, wtf. Not like reading the meaning of something from a dictionary.

I thought it would have been more professional than that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope, no Siri, or Alexis.
No "smart TV" to spy on me, either.
No appliances, thermostats, security cameras, that are connected to "the internet of things."

No devices, such as door bell cameras, that send signals to my cell phone.
I've lived many, many years without that stuff, don't want it now.

If computers died tomorrow, I'd be perfectly happy with my library that contains hundreds of books.
There is no substitute for the printed word.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> I found it interesting Alexa uses wikipedia in place of facts, wtf. Not like reading the meaning of something from a dictionary.
> 
> I thought it would have been more professional than that.


Being "professional" would mean that the parent company could not spread their bias virus 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nope, no Siri, or Alexis.
> No "smart TV" to spy on me, either.
> No appliances, thermostats, security cameras, that are connected to "the internet of things."
> 
> ...


I have none of them either, my CCTV is hard wired, no WiFi crap.

Cell phone is just that, a cell phone, no texting just a plane old flip phone nothing more.

Phone gets used a minute a month average for the year.

Any general calls I make are from my landline.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody bother to watch the video link? 

It's pretty enlightening as to these robots motives:

Q. Alexa, Who was Mohammed? A. A prophet

Q. Alexa, Who was Jesus? A. A fictional character


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> I ain't much for this technology. Hell, I've never used an ATM.


I have never used an ATM machine, don't even have a debit card.

I take cash from cash local customers only, USPS money orders from mail ins.

Only place I could ever need one is the post office, no credit cards, but I always have enough cash to do the transactions.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Wife: Why do you wear a gun in the house? 
Husband: Because the government is listening.
Wife laughs
Husband laughs
Alexa laughs
Husband shoots Alexa.

It was a good day. :vs_lol:


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I Have Alexa, I her for:

1. Cooking Timers - "Alexa, set timer for 15 min"

2. Playing Music/radio stations - " Alexa, Play Eric Clapton" or "Alexa Play KENN"

3. Target of abuse - "Alexa, why are you such a stupid whore"

4. Weather - " Alexa what is the weather today"


That's pretty much it. I don't worry about anybody listening, I always assume THEY are. And if that is what you are worried about, then you should probably not be on this forum.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Demitri.14 said:


> I Have Alexa, I her for:
> 
> 1. Cooking Timers - "Alexa, set timer for 15 min"
> 
> ...


That made me chuckle Dimitri!

My friend named Kenny asks Alexa what his name is and Alexa answers:; "Your name is Kenny. But you've asked me to call you Big Sexy. But for the record, your name is Kenny." That always makes me laugh.

Question; When you ask Alexa why she is such a stupid whore, what does she say?

Thanks!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Spying notwithstanding, I have no need for one.


----------



## Sierramoon (Aug 21, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Anybody bother to watch the video link?
> 
> It's pretty enlightening as to these robots motives:
> 
> ...


I just tried to recreate it and my Alexa quoted Wikipedia for both. This guy is lying.

With Alexa, you can program it to say whatever you want, which is what he did. That's why he said "Our Lord and Savior..." so that Alexa wouldn't get confused and quote Wikipedia.

For example, I programmed my Alexa to say my kids' names when I ask it "Who is a silly goose."

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sierramoon said:


> I just tried to recreate it and my Alexa quoted Wikipedia for both. This guy is lying.
> 
> With Alexa, you can program it to say whatever you want, which is what he did. That's why he said "Our Lord and Savior..." so that Alexa wouldn't get confused and quote Wikipedia.
> 
> ...


He asked " Alexa, who is our Lord Jesus Christ?".

Wikipedia is a far left censored source of "information". It is not a primary source, and anyone with internet access can add to the topic. These additions are censored by the site.

I take it that you trust Wikipedia for truthful answers? Your children might be getting "programed" by Alexa/Wiki. Think about that


----------



## Sierramoon (Aug 21, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> He asked " Alexa, who is our Lord Jesus Christ?".
> 
> Wikipedia is a far left censored source of "information". It is not a primary source, and anyone with internet access can add to the topic. These additions are censored by the site.
> 
> I take it that you trust Wikipedia for truthful answers? Your children might be getting "programed" by Alexa/Wiki. Think about that


The Wikipedia response isn't a bad one. It's definitely not "Jesus is a fictional character."

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wont have one of those things in my house. I just talk to the walls like a normal crazy person. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sierramoon said:


> I just tried to recreate it and my Alexa quoted Wikipedia for both. This guy is lying.
> 
> With Alexa, you can program it to say whatever you want, which is what he did. That's why he said "Our Lord and Savior..." so that Alexa wouldn't get confused and quote Wikipedia.
> 
> ...


Dang, SierreMoon! You're no fun! (Other than the "who is a silly goose" thing, that was pretty funny!):vs_laugh:

Here we are trying to rag on this stupid Alexa thing; drumming up all kinds of conspiracy theory and government paranoia...and you come on being all pragmatic and shit. :vs_mad:

C'mon man, get with the program! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sierramoon said:


> I just tried to recreate it and my Alexa quoted Wikipedia for both. This guy is lying.
> 
> With Alexa, you can program it to say whatever you want, which is what he did. That's why he said "Our Lord and Savior..." so that Alexa wouldn't get confused and quote Wikipedia.
> 
> ...


So, I can take off my tin foil hat? Everything is OK? Nawwwwww, no way man, that's just what Alexa wants you to think. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm old-school 7-Up....

Never had it, Never will!!!


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I have them everywhere. 5 in the house, 1 in the shop, and 3 in the cars. I really couldn't care less what they hear and they are handy. It's no different then having a computer, cell phone, automobile after 2005, or any number of other things


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

modfan said:


> I have them everywhere. 5 in the house, 1 in the shop, and 3 in the cars. I really couldn't care less what they hear and they are handy. It's no different then having a computer, cell phone, automobile after 2005, or any number of other things


Your cell phone, computer, post-2005 car or any other number of things don't order stuff from Amazon without you knowing about it until it shows up at your door.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

modfan said:


> I have them everywhere. 5 in the house, 1 in the shop, and 3 in the cars. I really couldn't care less what they hear and they are handy. It's no different then having a computer, cell phone, automobile after 2005, or any number of other things


The walls have mice, and the mice have ears.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

The only thing we have is our phones and my wife confuses them by talking to herself, then answering. When my daughter comes over they both talk at the same time and its no surprise to see smoke coming out of the phones. If we want to talk privately about overthrowing the government we go outside into the woods under ground in a mine and cover ourselves with bubble-wrap.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

modfan said:


> I have them everywhere. 5 in the house, 1 in the shop, and 3 in the cars. I really couldn't care less what they hear and they are handy. It's no different then having a computer, cell phone, automobile after 2005, or any number of other things


Just make sure you put a vase or a birthday card or something in front or the one in the bedroom. You never know what all Alexa could be looking at.


----------



## Cyprinoid (Jan 28, 2020)

I would never have that at home, I doubt it's security. I'd rather buy a Klarus xt12gt flashlight than waste my money on that.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

I’m still undecided about the benefits versus the lack of privacy. Right now, privacy wins out. I’m hoping that technology soon will allow me to retain my privacy and still have the benefits of the technology..


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

46rkl said:


> I'm still undecided about the benefits versus the lack of privacy. Right now, privacy wins out. I'm hoping that technology soon will allow me to retain my privacy and still have the benefits of the technology..


I wouldn't hold my breath. Technology is not for Your convenience. It's for their control...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Let's see now, do I pick the talking box or my Sister-Inlaw?

Wait once. Does the talking box speak biker slang? Just asking...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Out of this particular post I'm getting a big laugh.

Thing is though, the overall topic isn't funny, it is infuriating.

The international collectivists are raping the souls of our children and grandchildren. The purpose of this unholy legion is to erase the belief in God, to eradicate individual Liberty, and replace national and local governments with a world-wide central collective. 

We are at war.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> Came up on another thread, don't want to hi-jack it; Siri/Alexa.
> 
> Who in their right mind would have this BS, especially around children?
> 
> ...


As much as possible, I avoid all things "big tech." True ... I'm forced to use certain devises as a matter of necessity (like all of us) but if I can avoid Google, Microsoft, Twitter, Facebook, and other anti-American companies I will. I use the Brave Browser and the DuckDuckGo search engine. I use ad-blockers and block as much of Google's prying eyes as is humanly possible.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

46rkl said:


> I'm still undecided about the benefits versus the lack of privacy. Right now, privacy wins out. I'm hoping that technology soon will allow me to retain my privacy and still have the benefits of the technology..


I look at it this way. Mankind has been wiping his own *** since the dawn of time. The ancient Israelites, the Greeks, the Romans, the Vikings, the Pilgrims, the Pioneers, the early Mountain Men, etc. all survived just fine without modern technology and devises that modern men use to become lazier than they already are. I don't need Alexis to turn on my lights or lock my doors for me. I can get off of my rear and do it myself. Just say NO to intrusions by Big Tech.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Modern technology? I avoid it whenever I can. I carry a jackknife everywhere and only have five dollars (in singles) when I leave the house. I have a jet black 1997 F-150 that looks like it came out of Detroit last week. If it's not made of denim I won't wear it.

Here's my point. Why do so called 'modern people' drop everything to buy the latest car or the weirdest pants? What does it provide, a secondary glance by the next guy in the same outfit?

I did buy a little portable radio that uses two teeny little batteries. I have the dial set to radio news and talk. Funny, but over the last year I found out news-and-views items before my wife did--drives her nuts. I hear we have a new vice-president. When did President Reagan hire him?


----------

